# 3D tracking render the dots



## sight011 (25. März 2014)

Nachdem man sein Material 3D getracked hat, kann man dann die Punkte die das Programm erstellt als Punkte rausrendern? So das sie optisch sichtbar sind? (Am besten ohne 3D Programm)


----------



## meta_grafix (27. März 2014)

Hallo,

womit trackst Du? Einige Tracking-Programme bieten diese Option von Haus aus.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## sight011 (28. März 2014)

After Effects CC
der mitgelieferte 3D Kamera Tracker


----------



## meta_grafix (29. März 2014)

OK, da gibts dann ein Problem. Den MatchMover gibt es jetzt kostenlos. Der hat das eingebaut.

Gruß,

Andreas

http://www.cgchannel.com/2014/03/autodesk-to-release-toxik-and-matchmover-for-free/


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2014)

Ok ich danke dir!


----------

